# Axle mount sissybar and rear derailleurs?



## unregistered (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi, I was really hoping to run my tall axle-mount sissybar on this 5 speed Fastback. Do I need a longer axle to accommodate the rear derailleur and all? Will I run into any interference? Thanks for any help on the matter! Sam


----------



## Artweld (Dec 26, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> Hi, I was really hoping to run my tall axle-mount sissybar on this 5 speed Fastback. Do I need a longer axle to accommodate the rear derailleur and all? Will I run into any interference? Thanks for any help on the matter! Sam
> 
> View attachment 924718



You can always slide the axle over if room permits, but most of the time it's not a problem unless the axle was changed before with a shorter version 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## unregistered (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you, great suggestion - I did not think of that!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2018)

I would be more inclined to mount the seat support to the accessory/fender hole by using a some type of reducer bushing or adapter.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 26, 2018)

Food for thought! Just looked and yes, the axle doesn’t have much room on either side. Hub is a French built Sprint so maybe that factors in. The axle on my stingray (Bendix) does look longer and more stout.


----------



## Artweld (Dec 26, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> Food for thought! Just looked and yes, the axle doesn’t have much room on either side. Hub is a French built Sprint so maybe that factors in. The axle on my stingray (Bendix) does look longer and more stout.



I used to own a rams horn fastback years ago with a hangman sissybar, don't think I had any problems with it mounted on the axle but then schwinn was always inter changing parts for on reason or another 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## unregistered (Dec 26, 2018)

Oh wow! Would you happen to have a picture? I am debating going this route (Ramshorn) since the previous owner was so nice as to Windex the chainguard screen, haha!


----------



## Artweld (Dec 26, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> Oh wow! Would you happen to have a picture? I am debating going this route (Ramshorn) since the previous owner was so nice as to Windex the chainguard screen, haha!



No pics that was a long time ago brought it new off the show room floor, main Street schwinn stkn CA, but I can give you a description of the fastback in detail as some day I also would like to remake it 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------

